# Reducing/Slowing down Algae Growth???



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

What can I do to help reduce the amount of algae growth in my tank? It's a 30Gal. tank and currently only has one resident (1 fancy goldfish). Currently i'm doing a weekly 5 Gallon water change and there is lots of water movement. I'll have to update with water parameters when I get home tonight if required.

I've heard adding a snail helps a little, if so is there a certain type I should be looking for? I know algae is inevitable and a part of a healthy eco-system, just want to find a way to help reduce or slow it down. (besides turning off the tank light)


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

What type of algae? do u have the tank close to a window? how is your temp? how long have u been having the algae problem? is it just now cause of hot weather?


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Claudia said:


> What type of algae? do u have the tank close to a window? how is your temp? how long have u been having the algae problem? is it just now cause of hot weather?


It's brown algae, and the temp is around 23 deg. Cel. It's not close enough to the window for that to be a problem. I wouldn't say it's a huge problem, by weeks end it's grown over the heater and spread across the back of the tank and parts of the sides. Not really a new issue, i've always had it and cleaned it every week, I guess i'm just getting tired of looking at it by weeks end. The tank set up is 4 months old now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lighting. If you don't have plants, turn the lights off. Except for when you want to view the fish. End of algae problem.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Nerite Snail and BristleNose Plecos do great job on the algae I hear...I vouch for BNP, havnt seen noticable brown algae in along time after I got them ^_^


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this a new setup? Cause sometimes it happens with new setup and after a while goes away


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Claudia said:


> Is this a new setup? Cause sometimes it happens with new setup and after a while goes away


I'ts been up and running for 4 months now, The tank cycled over a month ago. Everything's been stable minus the algae.


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Like I said earlier, once I get home tonight i'll check and post the water parameters.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't have plants, why do you need to have the light on? I just reread your post and it says you don't want to turn the lights off? How about dimmer lights, or raising the light. The light doesn't benefit the fish, so why make more work for yourself?


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you don't have plants, why do you need to have the light on? I just reread your post and it says you don't want to turn the lights off? How about dimmer lights, or raising the light. The light doesn't benefit the fish, so why make more work for yourself?


The tanks in a pretty dark area away from the windows so I have the light on during the day, but I think i'll try and raise the light. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm having a similair issue except my brown algae is growing on my Java Ferns. I only have Java Fern in the tank all be it quite a bunch. I run a dual T5NO 48" fixture with 1 x 10,000K and 1 x 6700K bulbs. Does either the 6700 or 10000 promote more algae growth? If so I'd replace the offending bulb. Will Plecos eat Java Fern? OP Sorry for sorta hijacking your thread. I will start my own if you want me to...


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

in short to all this get a couple small plecos and a mag float. That should take care of all your algae problems.


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Picked up some cheapo Ikea LED lights last night, gonna set those up as some accent lighting on the weekend and that should help a bit.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

throw some fast growing plants in there like water sprite. fish might nibble, thats ok. it is a good algae competitor and doesnt need fancy substrate.

I chop down my forest of it every couple weeks, and its sitting in inert sand, with a fully stocked community tank.


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

katienaha said:


> throw some fast growing plants in there like water sprite. fish might nibble, thats ok. it is a good algae competitor and doesnt need fancy substrate.
> 
> I chop down my forest of it every couple weeks, and its sitting in inert sand, with a fully stocked community tank.


I thought i'd wait a bit before adding plants and other "live" stuff to the tank. I'm pretty new to aquatics and am pretty much learning on the go, so I don't wanna throw more stuff in and overwhelm myself without having a good knowledge of what's going on first. Trying to do it in baby steps.

Thanks to everyone who chimed in with helpful comments and idea's, appreciate it.


----------

